# Drill press vice - quick release mechanism slips when tightening



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would assume that the half thread or whatever the right name is for the piece that engages the screw is dirty, worn, or damaged. You will have to remove it in order to inspect it, and would do so by removing whatever screws or drive pins are holding the quick release together. More than likely you'll find that some cuttings have worked their way in there, or maybe it's something like a tired spring.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's also called a split nut.
No make and or model on your vise so you can look up a parts list?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, thanks, Joe! That's the name I was trying to come up with. I'm pretty sure that's what they are typically referred to as on a lathe anyway. Same principle as this.


----------



## THX1139 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks. Here is the vice taken partially apart:










There are numbers ADW MS100 embossed on the vice but searching for those only turn up a couple of eBay listings. I have the box that the vice came in but there is no branding. The only information is in small type:

Abraham Diederichs GmbH & Co. oHG
Oberkamper StraBe 37-39
D-42349 Wuppertal
Germany

which is this fairly small building: https://goo.gl/maps/HSHBD6xB8ku

It looks like I'm gonna have to scrap this vice.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that nut crappy cast aluminum? A solid plug under it, in place of what I assume is a spring might get a bit more use out of it. Grease well.


----------



## THX1139 (Jan 3, 2017)

ChuckF. said:


> Is that nut crappy cast aluminum? A solid plug under it, in place of what I assume is a spring might get a bit more use out of it. Grease well.


Thanks! I'll measure and cut a piece of dowel or something.


----------

